# LGB Replacement Parts Q?



## L.G.B. Cody (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys. I have been looking for some LGB replacement parts and I have had no luck. I was looking for the tiny decoration pieces that extend from the roof to the body of the LGB 3007 passenger cars and many other LGB passenger cars. They are like little corner decoration pieces that slide into the body when the roof is taken off. I do not know the proper name for them and have had no luck finding any. I have one broken one and would like to replace it. Any help would be appreciated. Also, does anyone sell replacement rails and grab iorns for LGB engines? Thanks,-Cody


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Champex Linden in Germany can get them, and I have bought some from a guy in the UK. Might be best to wait and see what Walthers comes up with? 

For ordering, you will need the part numbers: 

http://www.gartenbahn.at/g_spur/downloads/lgb.htm


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Try this guy, he gets special pieces, special LGB rolling stock & parts that NO one else seems to have.


http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-2018-MOGUL-STYLE-STEAM-LOCO-GOLD-BELL-PART_W0QQitemZ270327075804QQcmdZViewItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item270327075804&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


He is a real nice, great guy.

He could not get what I wanted, BUT sure tried hard.

I think he has contacts over in Germany, because he sells special LGB club items ALL the time.

His name is Joe.



Good luck in getting your part.


Have you tried Gold Coast Station? (yes, I know, with GOLD COAST PRICING)

Try Watts, they just opened a NEW store in Cincinnati.

Watts in Indiana, has a whole room with trains, waiting for "LGB" parts.

They might have your part, in a parts bin somewhere.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are 2 part numbers for this part as there are left and right hand versions. Also, there are icicle versions for Christmas cars. 

3007-1 parts 24 and 25. 2 each for a car. This is the black version. 

Fillagree I believe is the name for the part. 


From Google I get the following: 

Noun: fillagree 'fi-lu`gree 

1. Delicate and intricate ornamentation (usually in gold or silver or other fine twisted wire) 
- filigree, filagree


----------



## L.G.B. Cody (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I emailed everyone you all mentioned. I live here in Ohio and go to Watt's new shop in Cincinatti all the time. Just picked up the 2010D with smoke there in mint condition for $100. I was asking the lady that works there and we couldn't find the name of the parts. Thanks, I know now and will tell her. I new it started with an F, just couldn't remember. Anyways, if anyone runs across some before I do, let me know. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

try 'filigree roof support brackets'


 


they are really hard to come by now that LGBOA isnt around-easily lost but hard to replace





you might try to call silvergate and beg-


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By stevedenver on 01/09/2009 4:02 PM


try 'filigree roof support brackets'





they are really hard to come by now that LGBOA isnt around-easily lost but hard to replace





you might try to call silvergate and beg-



With effect from some time last week, Silvergate sold out their LGB holdings to Walthers.

Thought you might know that already, but it doesn't hurt to publicise it.


tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

actually i do know this- 
and 
i wonder if this included the extensive parts inventory 

you see silvergate still offers repair and custom work- 

so i kinda suspect the parts are still there 
but 
each time ive called (2x now) 
ive never gotten through


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Cody are these what you want?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-COACH-FILIGREE-PARTS-X2-PCS-NEW_W0QQitemZ270328399642QQcmdZViewItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item270328399642&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------

